# Es geht auch anders (Mitgliedschaft erneut beantragen)



## Bremsklotz (21 Oktober 2004)

> Die Mitgliedschaft beginnt an dem Tag der Zusendung Ihres persönlichen Passwortes nach erfolgreicher Überweisung des Beitrages. Die Mitgliedschaft endet genau nach einem Jahr, wenn Sie nicht bis zu 2 Wochen vor Ablauf der Mitgliedschaft von Ihnen verlängert wird.


Mal ein positives Beispiel. Das ist ein Textauszug aus den Anmeldebedingungen. Der verlangte Mitgliedsbeitrag liegt unter 
€ 10,00 für 12 Monate. Angeboten werden Window Color Vorlagen.


----------



## Aaron (21 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2004)

> Wenn wir einen Jahreszugang zu dem neuesten Angebot bei uns machen würden, gäbe es für mich persönlich pro User einen Minusbetrag von exakt 216 EUR.



Hmm, und wenn Mercedes für seine Autos einen Jahreszugang machen würde, gäbe es für sie pro Fahrer einen Minusbetrag von exakt 21650 Euro. Solche Zahlen in die Luft zu werfen bringt überhaupt nichts, wenn man die Kalkulationsgrundlagen nicht kennt, bzw. diese nicht vergleichbar sind. Das war erstens.

Und zweitens bitte ich zu beachten, dass es *hier* nicht um Dialer geht, sondern Du Dich im Off Topic-Bereich befindest. Off Topic kann ich Dir auf Wunsch gerne übersetzen...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Soll das alles zu einem neuen Feindbild beitragen...? (Man sucht sich halt
> neue Aufgaben, wenn die alten zu versiegen scheinen).


Wo stehen denn diese angeblichen neuen Feindbilder? Das Feindbild ist immer noch ganz eindeutig:
Unsichere und unseriöse Dialer, unseriöse Abonnentenvertreiber und andere Betrugsmaschen,
da mangelt es nicht . 
Es gibt drei Dinge auf dieser Erde, die unendlich sind, die Dummheit, die Gier  und die kriminelle Energie.
im übrigen, da stimme ich Sascha zu,  das ist das OT ........

cp


----------



## Aaron (22 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Ich hab grad eben mal schnell am Beispiel unseres neuesten Projektes durchgerechnet; Wenn wir einen Jahreszugang zu dem neuesten Angebot bei uns machen würden, gäbe es für mich persönlich pro User einen Minusbetrag von exakt 216 EUR.


Wenn Unternehmer Produkte entwickeln, für die keine Nachfrage besteht, oder die nur zu nicht marktgerechten Preisen angeboten werden können, dann ist das Sache dieser Unternehmer. Das müssen wir nicht wissen.


Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Wenn hier im Board, welches wohl zu mindestens 70% wegen des Anti-Dialerbezugs besucht wird (und das nicht nur wegen der Zusammenlegung mit Dialerschutz.de), sowas gesagt wird, sei es mir wohl verziehn...


Merke: Wenn "kostenloses Zugangstool" einen "schweineteuren Mehrkostdialer" bezeichnet, dann kann sich auch dialerschutz.de mit seriösen Geschäftsmodellen beschäftigen, die Verbraucher auf andere Weise dazu bringen, nach dem Kauf berechtigt unzufrieden zu sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (22 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stimmung hier driftet langsam aber sicher ab von Dialern, hin zu kostenpflichtigen Internetdienstleistungen im allgemeinen



Warum sollte man sich neuen Aufgaben nicht stellen :lol: .

Es gibt reichlich Angebote bei denen ich z.B. Zweifel habe ob aus den "5 Euro-Testzugängen" tatsächlich "laut Allg.Geschäftsbedingungen § 28 am Ende" ein Jahresabo wird.


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ... von wegen löchriges Zahlungssystem usw ...



Das klingt, wie von mir! Solange Hinz und Kunz sich, mit ausgedachten oder abgeschriebenen Daten, in einem anonymen Interntcafe einen Monatszugang zum Content beschaffen können, den sie sich dann (ohne weitere Dorkumentation von IP-Adressen beim späteren Konsum) später von zu Hause aus unbehelligt rein ziehen können, bleibt so ein Bezahlsystem löchrig, wie ein Gouda.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2004)

Bei dieser Sorte Käse wird aber nicht der Verbraucherschutz löchrig.

Natürlich können Einziehungserlaubnisse manipuliert sein, von Verbrauchern oder Anbietern. Deshalb können Fehlbuchung einfach zurückgebucht werden.

Dann bleibt für den Anbieter das normale Verfahren, eine berechtigte Forderung durchzusetzen. Hierbei ist er in vollem Umfang nachweispflichtig, dass ein Vertrag und eine erbrachte Leistung vorliegt.

Vertragspartner ist immer der, der die Leistung abruft, und nicht ein unbeteiligter Telefonanschlussinhaber. Also genau so, wie es sein soll.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (22 Oktober 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und zweitens bitte ich zu beachten, dass es *hier* nicht um Dialer geht, sondern Du Dich im Off Topic-Bereich befindest. Off Topic kann ich Dir auf Wunsch gerne übersetzen...


Nicht für ungut, aber die Übersetzung kannst Du dann bitte auch gleich im Moderatoren Team erläutern. So wird hier im "Off-Topic" gelegentlich gelöscht, weil es angeblich nicht zum Thema (des Forums an sich) paßt. Gegen entsprechende Hinweise, nämlich dass hier doch der OT Bereich sei, erweisen sich die Betreffenden dann noch erstaunlich resistent.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bremsklotz (22 Oktober 2004)

> Dass eine Frist von mindestens einem Jahr vor einer Kündigung herrschen müsste?
> Oder das 1 Jahr Mitgliedschaft in einem Mitgliederbereich höchstens 10 Euro kosten darf?


Weder noch.
Also irgendwie schrammt ihr am Thema vorbei, oder ich habe nicht deutlich genug gemacht, worum es mir ging.
Ich finde die automatische Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft gut.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen.
Weil es mich schon lange nervt, dass ich bei einem Abo höllisch aufpassen muss, um den Kündigungstermin nicht zu verpassen. 
Wer denkt denn nach einem Jahr schon rechtzeitig daran, ein Abo zu kündigen?
Für die Firmen ist diese Vergesslichkeit natürlich eine feine Sache, für den Verbraucher nicht.
Der Preis für die Mitgliedschaft spielt hier eine untergeordnete Rolle und ist für den Betreiber sicher nicht kostendeckend.
Da es sich hier um ein Angebot im Hobbybereich handelt, ist das sicher auch nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## scrat007 (23 Oktober 2004)

Also ich finde das gut, und habe das schön öfters jetzt gesehen. Meine Heimatzeitung bietet das auch an, man hat ein Abo für drei Monate, und wenn man nicht verlängert wars das. Man erhält eine kurzen Hinweis 1 Monat vor Ablauf damit man das verlängern nicht vergisst falls man weiterhin die Zeitung haben möchte, aber das wars.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Heimatzeitung bietet das auch an, man hat ein Abo für drei Monate, und wenn man nicht verlängert wars das.


Genauso macht es auch PC-Professionell, wenn man das dreimonatige Testabo online bezieht - eine faire Sache!


----------



## Aaron (23 Oktober 2004)

..


----------

